# First show!



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So Dexter and I are going to our first show in April! I HAVE SO MANY QUESTIONS THOUGH!

First, obviously most importantly....what should his show name be!



















He's goofy lol

Nexttttt....well all I have is my dressage saddle, and we're going to a hunters show (all we could find near by that I could get to before my trainer moves ) So we are going to borrow her saddle, it fits him fine so shouldn't really be an issue...I'm guessing I'll need to use her bridal too though so I have all brown tack? lol...just switch to the bit he likes...

NEEEEXXXXXTTTTT! Trying to decide what classes to sign up for! Been talking to my trainer about it, she def wants me to do w/t and w/t/c flat classes, but she thinks for fun I should do the greenie hunter jumper class, 6 jumps 18"...Wellll I've had Dexter since September, and last Sunday was the first time I actually jumped anything LOL...We've done tons of work with ground poles and he LOVES it, so my trainer thinks he would have a lot of fun with the little jumping class..but I'm kind of nervous to do it...Since last Sunday...he spooked when coming up to the jump...granted it was 2 half barrels laid down and probably no more then 8" tall LOL. First he jumped at it...then I walked him to it so he could sniff it and he pawed them apart so he could walk through LOL...then each time we went to them he progressed and finally actually jumped them...buttt after that I feel like we need a LOT of work before trying any type of jumping class. I'm thinking maybe I'll tell her SHE can ride him in that class and see how goofy he is...who knows maybe he'll be his goofball self and do amazing

So basically I don't really feel comfortable doing the jumping class, she thinks it would be fun though 

Here's the classes I'm more so leaning towards...

Adult Hunter Pleasure – Open to riders 18 and over on horses or ponies.
Adult Hunter Pleasure-Walk-Trot
Adult Hunter Pleasure – Walk-Go as you please
Adult Hunter Pleasure – Walk-Trot-Canter

Adult Student Equitation – Open to riders 18 years and older in their first or second year of showing on horses or ponies. Riders must choose to trot OR canter over fences.
Adult Stu. Eq. on the Flat – W/T
Adult Stu. Eq. on the Flat – Walk-Trot-Go as you Please

What does it mean Walk-trot-go as you please? I took out the last class in equitation that was jumping. So I've done reading, pleasure class is judged on my horse, and equitation is judged on me right? Dexter still sometimes has a little trouble picking up the correct lead if on the straight, so I'm kinda leaning towards just w/t classes since its our first show too...but I think my trainer wants me to go all out since its our only show we get to do together 

Now if I were to do the jumping

Green Hunter – Open to all horses or ponies that are in their 1st or 2nd year of showing . May choose to Trot or Canter over fences. Choice of 18” or 2’ fences.
Green Hunter Under Saddle – W/T
Green Hunter O/F – 6 fences, 18” or 2’
Green Hunter O/F – 6 fences, 18” or 2’

I guess I'd do that w/t class and one of those classes? I don't know! I think I'll try to make her do those two classes then maybe I'll do one pleasure class and one equitation class? 

SORRY FOR THE LONG RANT! I'm just nervous, haven't shown in like...10 years LOL, and first show with Dexter and my trainer and only show we get to do together so I want to just do it right! Don't care if I place really, I just hope it goes well lol.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Walk/Go as you please means that you'll be required to walk and then do a gait of your choosing that you believe best shows off your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopperPony (Feb 6, 2013)

Since it is your first show, I would say only do what you both are absolutly comfortable with (walk, Trot - no jumps). You want it to be a great experience for both you and your horse. Then, as you both get better and more comfortable with canter and jumps, you can do more next show. Have Fun and Good Luck!!!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah thats what I think I'm going to do, I want it to be fun rather then worrying about stuff!

Thanks! I'll have to try and get pics


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

In a go as you please class you start out at the walk and then they will tell you to go as you please which would be trot or canter, whichever gait your horse does best at. Since it's your first show, I'd probably trot. You must do the same gait both directions. Don't trot one way and canter the other, that will get you the gate.

As for the tack, it's nice for it to match but if it doesn't they won't ping you for it. You'll want a white hunt pad if you have one. Do you have proper show attire?

I think the student adult classes will be great for you but if you can cross enter then I'd do both divisions, can't hurt.

As for the jumping, if you feel confident then put your self in the 18inch class and trot the course. If you take the first jump at the trot, you need to pull back to the trot before every jump. Don't trot into and then canter the rest, that's a pinger...

And I'd show him as either Dexter... or maybe something like Ambidextrous 
Most importantly though, do your best to find your zone, stay calm and have fun. This will be great for you to get all your nerves and anxieties out...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Where are you going to show?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Its a small show in Nokesville, Welcome to the Nokesville Horse Society, I actually just have to wear a polo shirt with breeches, belt and I can wear my paddock boots and half chaps. Right now cant afford to buy full show clothes and tall boots (I live alone and pay for everything myself  gets expensive lol!) so this show should be good for me!

Ew do I really have to use a white pad? I cant use my back on track and thin line pads since they're black? That's going to suck  He moves soooo well with them. Maybe it wont matter as much since its not such a formal show?

Ambidextrous is really cute! I told my trainer to see what goofy names her kids could come up with, they love Dexter like their own. I actually leased my trainers horse till she broke her leg and had to be put down, then I got Dexter so her kids just kind of got attached to him after losing their horse  After lessons we'll let her 7 yr old get on and walk him back to the barn, he loves it!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a friend that shows Nokesville fairly often. She says it's a great place to take a green horse so you should have a blast. If you are showing in a polo then you are probably going to be fine in your back on track pad. I haven't shown in the hunter arena in about 10 years (I switched to AQHA) so times have changed.

I have a hunt pony that I take some kids to local shows on and I couldn't believe that they show in a half pad and the saddle. Things change....


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohh thats good to hear! I'm hoping its pretty laid back and not too crazy for our first. I'm excited too, we'll actually meet some people maybe. I am joining the NHS so I can try and go on some of the trail rides too! I board at a private co-op barn where its just me and one other woman, so I don't know many other horse people yet


----------

